# Western Ultramount Pockets



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I have 2 sets of Western Ultramount Pockets...

Buckets, Horns, Shoes or what ever else you want to call them.

$125 a set
Phil
630-768-3211


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

for the ultamount or2 ?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

It's the same for either.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> for the ultamount or2 ?


Both or either


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

oh they gave me new pockets when i bought a new plow


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

That is nice


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> oh they gave me new pockets when i bought a new plow


They emptied mine.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> I have 2 sets of Western Ultramount Pockets...
> 
> Buckets, Horns, Shoes or what ever else you want to call them.
> 
> ...


Receivers....
That's a fair price.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Freshwater said:


> Receivers....
> That's a fair price.


Receivers... yep, I forgot that one...


----------



## xjoedirt55x (Dec 11, 2009)

Shipping to 45013?

Do you by chance have pins for the receivers?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Sorry, guy picked both sets up last night.

Close it up


----------

